# in the bucket too!



## privvydigger (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know or have a clue but definitely has a use...


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 2, 2010)

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 2, 2010)

both ends move and it flips over on itself if this is the correct position to begin with......


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 2, 2010)

It's for cutting hair.. the pointy end gets jabbed into the back of the skull, supplying leverage for the cutting edge to be pulled along up over the forehead and over the top.. if you are a tree.. []


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 2, 2010)

The point below handle has part in this quagmire.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 2, 2010)

..there was probably a wooden knob, protecting the hand of the operator from the onslaught of bark..  ?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 2, 2010)

I can only think of equestrian. Something to groom and scrape the hoofs of those long haired draft horses?


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 2, 2010)

coal mine mules......


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 2, 2010)

"draft" horses or Clydesdales. You know, this Buds for you!


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 2, 2010)

i'm going to put it on the wheel see if theres markings on it, cleaned up a bit


----------



## orlandomagic (Oct 3, 2010)

It's a tool to punish those who sell fake bottles.


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 3, 2010)

sounds like someone took you for a ride?


----------



## orlandomagic (Oct 3, 2010)

@privydigger - well, yes. I'm an ardent collector since many years, so yes - I got fooled several times. On the other hand some collectors have been incredibly nice with me and I have made some true friends. That's the more important thing


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 3, 2010)

majority of bottle diggers are honest.....there are dirt bags.  I bought old labels to put on old unembossed bottles and put the date in red ink on the label before putting them on.  Just yard sale stuff for a buck or too.....


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 3, 2010)

heres a few more cleaned up items from the bucket....
 The links bottom right open up maybe to connect chain


----------

